# Do you think this is a realistic goal?



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

Do you guys think, that if I put 110% effort in to training and diet, by December 31st I could:

Current lifts:

Dead Lift 160kg

Squat 140kg

Bench 115kg

Get them to:

Dead Lift 200kg

Squat 160kg (Legs are lacking A LOT!  )

Bench 140kg

Is that a realistic goal, or am I asking for too much too soon?? 

Shaun.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

If you are training au naturel then no. Those strength gains across all lifts with the set amount of time is not possible.


----------



## just-that-ek (Nov 10, 2011)

Yes


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

to much for a natty to gain in 8weeks imo, 6month sounds closer to realistic, strength is mainly down to CNS. if you gain lbm also it will increase your strength gains also purly with having more muscle, but you will loose that strength if you lost the muscle. so for keepable strength imo train to improve your CNS.

your CNS will improve at its own pace, over do it and you will just burn out and stall and need time off to recooperate.

tokars 5-3 routine on sugden barbell website is ime the best strength/power wo iv done, simple with little volume but very effective imho. and on that workout the way its layed out its easy to spot if your doing too much and need to drop back or if you can increase the weight further.


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

Sorry, should of said, I'll be using AAS


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

ShaunH101 said:


> Sorry, should of said, I'll be using AAS


What compounds?


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

He's not natty, seen alot of his posts in the AAS section :innocent:


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

ah well then yes on aas it is a realistic goal. test+deca, drol kickstart, winstrol at the end will get you there no problem imo.

but as above its assisted strength from aas and increased lbm, not necaseraly an improved CNS depending on the routine you run.

aas has no effect on CNS or its recovery rate.


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

Mish said:


> What compounds?


Just Test P and Tren A


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

ShaunH101 said:


> Just Test P and Tren A


still great for strength, if you can thru some winstrol in there it will make your goals that little bit closer as winstrol is sh1t hot for strength increases


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

You cannot put 110% effort into training. Just saying.


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

ShaunH101 said:


> Just Test P and Tren A


Tren strength is immense IMO so maybe...


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

MattGriff said:


> You cannot put 110% effort into training. Just saying.


Ok 100%! Better? lol


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

MattGriff said:


> You cannot put 110% effort into training. Just saying.


i put 100.000001% into mine


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

no .


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

I still think it's a big ask. Maybe at a push hitting them as a 1rm but no way will you be moving those weights for reps across all lifts.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

impossible for some, possible for others. natty or otherwise


----------



## Kemot (Oct 2, 2012)

as soon as you will stop gear st will go down as well . Better try to speak with some powerlifters and ask them for help - some good powerlifting programme and combine with bodybuilding --- like for me best results


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

ewen said:


> no .


Straight to the point! lol

Well, all I can do is try!


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

ShaunH101 said:


> Ok 100%! Better? lol


No, you should do that anyway.


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

MattGriff said:


> No, you should do that anyway.


I do, but I'm human, so do have one or two off days!


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

You will snap your **** up if you progress that fast IMO.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

I don't see the problem although I think the bench press would be harder to achieve. A lot depends on how close you are to your peak and what 'extras' your going to put into the regime.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

ShaunH101 said:


> Do you guys think, that if I put 110% effort in to training and diet, by December 31st I could:
> 
> Current lifts:
> 
> ...


when you say "current lifts" do you mean 1rm or these for reps?

If they are 1rm id say no.

Bench is the hardest, squat can be brought up easy enough but 40kg jump in deadlift before end of year....thats not far off 1/4 of what you can do now...


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

nobody can answer that question but yourself ...........

eat right and get to the gym and find out


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Quite simply plan it all out. How much you need to add each week and knock it out a workout at a time.

Most people can get 10% just by sorting out form.

Get I real idea of where your weak points are and address them.

Then move that iron.

If you fall short whilst giving 100%. Chances are you will start 2013 with new PBs across the board and be a strong mofo


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

Jim78 said:


> when you say "current lifts" do you mean 1rm or these for reps?
> 
> If they are 1rm id say no.
> 
> Bench is the hardest, squat can be brought up easy enough but 40kg jump in deadlift before end of year....thats not far off 1/4 of what you can do now...


Thanks mate!

Dead lift and squat are for 3 reps, bench for 1!


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

ShaunH101 said:


> Thanks mate!
> 
> Dead lift and squat are for 3 reps, bench for 1!


In that case.....no hope on bench, BUT! Squat easily and deadlift should be close, try a 1rm with deads as easy on ur own, with squat just get a good spotter behind u, and go for it!

Ive never been frightened to attempt a 1rm, if u get in the right mindset then you'll do the deadlift and squat imo.

Bench is a big shift to 140kg, prob too much in that time frame...altho! Depending on ur technique.....with a few alterations u could get close.

Jmo.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

ShaunH101 said:


> Do you guys think, that if I put 110% effort in to training and diet, by December 31st I could:
> 
> Current lifts:
> 
> ...


Looks a tall order if those are weights you have plateaued at, but a lot is dependent upon what is currently limiting those lifts as your current top lifts - an improvement in technique (if there's a problem there) can cause a very rapid upward shift in loading, and constructing a routine that is purely about bringing up the poundages in that time frame will also help.

The fact that your squat and deadlift are 3 rep maxes, as others have already said, suggests that you should be able to go further than your bench at its current one rep max.

Also if you haven't plateaued at your maxes and are progressing quickly anyway then the goals will be easier than if you have slowed down.


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

Sound advice here guys, really appreciate it! 

Well I'm going to give it my all, so if you're interested to see how I've done, please sub to this thread! I'll post the end result on December 31st! 

Thanks!


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

ShaunH101 said:


> Sound advice here guys, really appreciate it!
> 
> Well I'm going to give it my all, so if you're interested to see how I've done, please sub to this thread! I'll post the end result on December 31st!
> 
> Thanks!


How do u bench mate? Go thru it and might be able to give u some pointers to get some nice increase.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

how long have you been on the tren and test? If you have just started cycle they should jump up pretty quickly with the tren A.


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

Jim78 said:


> How do u bench mate? Go thru it and might be able to give u some pointers to get some nice increase.


Hi mate,

Right, have my hands shoulders width apart, sometime a tiny bit wider.... Bring the bar down to just touch my nipple, that's my aiming point lol, and don't fully lock at the top.

Cheers mate!


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

ShaunH101 said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> Right, have my hands shoulders width apart, sometime a tiny bit wider.... Bring the bar down to just touch my nipple, that's my aiming point lol, and don't fully lock at the top.
> 
> Cheers mate!


what you could try, it will add weight, is to lay on bench and put your feet on the end so ur hips are in the air, now note how all your weight is pressed onto your traps and upper back, try and get your rear delts on it too, and pull your elbows in closer to your body.

The trick is to get that feel with your feet on the floor.

Get in the position so back is tight and locked onto bench (will feel awkward at 1st)

Kick feet back wide and so balls of feet are in line with hips if you looked from side.

Now try pressing with top of your quads to push your back into the bench

You should feel nice and tight by now.

Your ROM will have been cut down and this is the trick.....

Cut the rom by keeping your upper back locked onto bench and elbows tucked.

Get someone to pass you the bar out...

Then let bar settle, as you lower bar, imagine pulling it towards your navel area....keep elbows tucked and not flared....

Then as you touch chest....

Imagine driving into the bench NOT pushing bar.....

at same time keep pushing off with your feet.......

This isn't textbook...BUT im certain you'll add or can add 10-15kg to your bench instantly....

Might take a few attempts with say 60kg on the bar to master.

The key is NOT over stretching to take the weight as it will pull you out of your locked position.


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

Jim78 said:


> what you could try, it will add weight, is to lay on bench and put your feet on the end so ur hips are in the air, now note how all your weight is pressed onto your traps and upper back, try and get your rear delts on it too, and pull your elbows in closer to your body.
> 
> The trick is to get that feel with your feet on the floor.
> 
> ...


Awesome mate! A lot to take in there, but you've listed a lot of things I'm not doing! So hopefully after a bit of practise, I'll add a bit more weight!

Thanks for taking time to help mate! Really appreciate it!

I'll report back after a week or so of practicing!


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

it will feel totally alien to what your used to, but for pure numbers and increasing the lift, its very effective, I tend to use a bodybuilding bench for lighter rep work then switch technique on heavier stuff, ie; over 100kg etc.

Some good vids on youtube bud as well.


----------



## countrybumpkin (Jul 2, 2011)

ewen said:


> no .


Sorry, have to agree with this, adding 85kg overall to your big three in about a month in a half is a little crazy.. however I could see the squat being achieved.


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

Jim78 said:


> it will feel totally alien to what your used to, but for pure numbers and increasing the lift, its very effective, I tend to use a bodybuilding bench for lighter rep work then switch technique on heavier stuff, ie; over 100kg etc.
> 
> Some good vids on youtube bud as well.


Many thanks once again mate!  I'll have a look on YouTube too!


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

Jim78 said:


> it will feel totally alien to what your used to, but for pure numbers and increasing the lift, its very effective, I tend to use a bodybuilding bench for lighter rep work then switch technique on heavier stuff, ie; over 100kg etc.
> 
> Some good vids on youtube bud as well.


Like this mate?


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

aye mate thats a decent one, type in "dave tate bench technique" and "andy bolton bench technique"

watch as many as you can and see what works for you


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

can you see how his rear delts are kinda on the bench too? a normal bodybuilding one has the shoulders over hanging so too much stress on delts, with back solid on bench and shoulders pinched it puts all weight onto a base...your back tucked in nicely.


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

Jim78 said:


> aye mate thats a decent one, type in "dave tate bench technique" and "andy bolton bench technique"
> 
> watch as many as you can and see what works for you


Wicked, I'll have another look! 



Jim78 said:


> can you see how his rear delts are kinda on the bench too? a normal bodybuilding one has the shoulders over hanging so too much stress on delts, with back solid on bench and shoulders pinched it puts all weight onto a base...your back tucked in nicely.


Yeah, can see a clear difference to a BB bench! Can't wait to try it!


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

let us know how u get on, practice with a light weight 1st and get fee l mate.


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

Jim78 said:


> let us know how u get on, practice with a light weight 1st and get fee l mate.


Will do buddy! I'll try it out tomorrow on national chest day!


----------

